# Newbie advice required please - want to hire in France



## Smagsmith (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi everyone

First post here. I am looking for some advice on a fortnights motorhoming in France next August. We do no own a motor home so would be looking to rent. We are a family of 4 ( kids will be 6 and 4). I have had a look around and think we would be best suited to a 5 berth. We have never been on a motor home holiday but like the sound of it.
We usual camp in tents in the uk with another family of 4 ( kids the same ages). So after another summer of dodgy weather we thought about hiring a motor home and going to France.

I have done some googling and come up with a few leads, but I feel like I need some advice before pursuing it any further. So here are a couple of questions that I am hoping you guys can help me with.

1. Is it best to drive/fly to france and then hire there, or hire in the uk and drive there? I like the sound of hiring in France purely to save the journey time.
2. Where is the best place to hire from? Private or Company?
3. What can I expect to pay for a 14 night rental?
4. The couple of website I have looked at are charging over 2k for a fortnight. This seems very expensive. Is that about right or are there less expensive places?
5. If we did not go for France, where would you recomend? Spain? Portugal? Italy?

Many thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm sure you won't regret this decision. Never having hired - just bought outright -- cant offer any useful advice on renting except to say I believe its cheapest to hire in Germany. 

As far as a route goes my suggestion is do a recci trip using a Kontiki or any coach tour itinerary as guidance (if it's Tuesday it must be Belgium) and get the lie of the land. Next trip you'll have a good idea of where you'd like to go again. 

With young kids you'll probably enjoy it more (or they will) if you don't travel too far. It's a waste not to tour with a camper - if you want to go to once place better to try static type mobile home options.

Hope this is helpful and it all works out well.

Viv


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Regarding renting home or away the biggest difference will be luggage and bedding.

Rent here and you just drive home load up your stuff and go.

Rent there and you have to pack all you want to take in one (maybe 2*) bags each. travel to the airport unload it all check it all in, collect it all at the other end find the m/home unpack it all into the m/home and hope they have supplied (at extra cost) the bedding you ordered.

As for cost, in high season £1000/wk inc. continental insurance cover and breakdown cover, isn't unusual. Insurance is expensive and so are the vehicles, the season isn't that long and demand in high season is ....errrrrrr........ high. 
But the longer you hire for, the (relatively) cheaper it gets. I know someone who hired a 4 berth for virtually all of August for £2500 - but only for use in the UK - continental use would have taken it up to around £3000.

In September the same m/home is going out for 2 weeks to Italy for £1350 - but that is outside the peak season.



*Or, (unless you are seriously rich,) in the case of Ryanair it's no bags at all.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We have hired Motorhomes for the last few years and there are plus and negative points about hiring.

We looked at hiring in the UK and also France – which is where we prefer to go.

First hiring in the UK - 
It's easier to communicate with the Hiring company and you can go and see the MH you want to hire to make sure it looks ok – fit for purpose.

You can transport everything you want to take with you in your car – and usually you will take quite a load of luggage and essential items.

You should be able to leave the car at the hirers in a relatively safe place.

The hire documents will, obviously, be in English and any problems or requests should be easily resolved before you take the MH.

You will have to give an initial deposit when you book and another security deposit of around £1000 on the day you take the vehicle – this is to cover any damage to the MH while you are away.

These payments will be in British Banks that, if a problem arises, are also easier to access.


Hiring in France - 
You will be unable to see and look over the MH before your holiday starts - a nice picture of a gleaming new vehicle may be on the company's website but in reality it may not be as pristine when you collect it.

You will have to either understand the French Hire Agreement, if your French is very good, or have an exact translation to find out precisely what you are getting (unlimited mileage, insurance, responsibilities expected, etc.) and whether or not you agree to all the conditions imposed amongst the small print.

You will have to get to the Hire Company pick up point with essential items – whether going by car, rail or fly.

This could mean simply just your holiday clothes (inc shoes, hats.) or you may want to take your own bedding (duvet, pillows, sheets) and a multitude of 'vital' essentials you think you may need while you're away.

All French MHs will be left hand drive and also 6 gears – all right if you're used to driving them but it does take some getting used to if you're not.

Which ever country you hire in you may find that 'accessories' are required – outside tables and chairs are essential for holidays abroad and Satnav is also helpful – but cost extra.

A duvet might add £12 to the cost, pillows £5 and towels £10 unless you take your own bedding.

What the hirer, in both the UK and France, will provide in the MH is usually of the 'cheaper' variety (plastic cups, plates and glasses rather than bone china and cut glass you're used to at home) but if you can't transport your preferred cups and glasses then you're stuck with the Hirers choice rather than your own. 

A tipple of wine, brandy or whisky doesn't, to my palate, have the same taste when drunk from plastic!


The likelihood of something being or going wrong will occur the longer the holiday and usually sod's law applies somewhere in the holiday.

We have had some problems; one major and a few minor ones spring to mind.

One caused the holiday to be shortened, one time accused of causing damage that we refuted but still had to pay for and once having a cassette problem – but at least on the bright side I can now strip down and repair the mechanism of a Thetford cassette in about five minutes!

We found that some of the the items supplied by the Hirer were either inadequate or extra 'bits' were needed and we've built up a few extras to take with us.

Water and electrical connections vary from place to place in France and those supplied covered most situations but not all.

A few screwdrivers, spanners and a wrench are also useful.
Others on this site are more experienced than me and most could probably suggest small but useful items to take that the Hirer would be unlikely to provide.

The last Hirer we used supplied a hook up cable but it was too short for most occasions and the one I took with me, at twice the length, was much more useful. At one Aire both cables added together only just served our needs.

Tyres are the responsibility of the person hiring the MH, the tread will usually be very good, but we had a slow puncture caused by a nail picked up somewhere between the Hirer and the west coast of France.

For all we know it could have been there when we set off, you couldn't prove it one way or the other, but we had to pay for the repair – luckily there was a spare wheel – many now have the virtually useless 'blow up' kits that are as useful as a chocolate teapot if you have a serious tyre problem. 

Price - 
This year we hired a four berth 6.25m MH in the UK for a 21 days holiday in France at a cost of £2,600 – around £124 per day.

Two driver allowed, European Insurance and Breakdown cover, unlimited mileage, outside table and chairs were included in the price.

They required a deposit at booking of £300 with outstanding amount paid 4 weeks prior to the holiday date.

A damage deposit of £1000 was required on the day we left for our holiday with possible deductions if the vehicle or contents were damaged, the vehicle wasn't full of fuel, dirty, and waste water and toilet not cleaned.

Many people hire in France, and other European countries with no problems at all, and this post is just my experiences and opinion of hiring a Motorhome.

We really have thoroughly enjoyed our holidays in a MH abroad and would recommend the experience of travelling far and wide in France to anyone considering hiring one.

Hopefully we will hire again next year – although we are considering buying one if possible – only time will tell!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

that I think just about covers the subject.I have nothing more to add.

cabby


----------



## Smagsmith (Aug 27, 2012)

great post Keith. thanks so much for the info. that answered soooo many questions.

cheers
Smag


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello Smagsmith

Join up as a member for £10 as I would like to send you a Private Message and can't do that as you are not joined up.


Regards

Brian


----------



## mishmash (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi we hired from McRent in Portugal as it was far cheaper than anywhere in France. Great van ,very new and good service.

Had to pay 1500 euro deposit was 1200 pounds and on return got our 1500 euros back which turned out to be 1260 pounds as the exchange rate had changed. £60 off result.

I do love France, I have just returned front 17 day trip in my own van which I bought after my rented van holiday.

LT Man


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

mishmash said:


> Had to pay 1500 euro deposit was 1200 pounds and on return got our 1500 euros back which turned out to be 1260 pounds as the exchange rate had changed. £60 off result.
> 
> I do love France, I have just returned front 17 day trip in my own van which I bought after my rented van holiday.
> 
> LT Man


In which case may I strongly suggest that you use £12.50 of that to subscribe as you will reap similar rewards very quickly through the advice on here....

In fact if you act rapidly you can save £6.50 by using this link......

Discount subs offer

So you are winning already......

Great offer to unlimited advice and resources - you know it makes sense!

Welcome to motorhoming - you have found how enjoyable it is as the rest of us have..... 

Dave


----------

